

Show HN: Make the world more beautiful with customized QR codes - DoubleMalt
https://bonnieqr.com

======
gregtudor
There are some great images showing off the end result. Quite like the logo.

However, the text styling looks awful. I can't read any of it. Unfortunately,
that makes it unusable for me, the entire process becomes trial and error

~~~
DoubleMalt
Hello, I'm the technical lead of the project.

Thank you for the feedback! We will try to make the fonts better readable. Was
it the size, the contrast, or the font that made it bad to read for you?

~~~
gregtudor
too small mostly. The top half of each letter was squashed. looked very
pixelly. I'd suggest upping the size and may be the contrast as well.

~~~
DoubleMalt
Thanks again for bothering!

We will work on this and I would be delighted if you would give it another try
after this Friday.

